
Why Microsoft’s next CEO should break up the company - ssclafani
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/518776/why-microsofts-next-ceo-should-break-up-the-company/
======
tanzam75
The guy's lost touch with reality.

> _Internet Explorer dropped from a high of more than 85 percent to roughly 12
> percent today (53 percent use Google’s Chrome and 29 percent use Mozilla’s
> Firefox)._

> _creating a new version of Open Source Windows ... The company would derive
> its revenue from service, support, and consulting._

------
angersock
What a stupid idea--a lot of the value prop of the Microsoft ecosystem is that
it all works together. Additionally, the author's assertion that they aren't
innovating is horseshit--the Kinect, the Xbox series, Windows Metro design,
and several other things have done a lot to encourage innovation in several
areas of industry.

Balkanization into different companies makes no sense.

------
epynonymous
quite honestly, microsoft doesn't need to innovate, just keep the status quo
and invest in some new ventures. ballmer tripled profits under his innovation-
less azz :)

